# Merry Christmas



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Now that's what I call cashing in on the Spirit of Christmas. Well, down in Cebu, they usually don't put up their decorations until right after September 1st.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Maxx62 said:


> Now that's what I call cashing in on the Spirit of Christmas. Well, down in Cebu, they usually don't put up their decorations until right after September 1st.


Store was full of trees and decorations. Not playing the carols yet thankfully.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Royal Dutyfree, Subic were playing Christmas songs today.😬


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

The businesses are really wanting the people to get into the spirit of Christmas so they will start spending money. HO HO HO!!!

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Store was full of trees and decorations. Not playing the carols yet thankfully.


We were at the grocery store today and the Christmas trees were for sale but I haven't seen any Christmas lights sold yet. GMA news mentioned recently that several Christmas items are going to be late because of Covid, ports shutdown in China.

Wife put up our tree 🌲 last week.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Wife put up our tree 🌲 last week.


Likewise,with several wrapped empty boxes of love already under the tree for picture taking.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Well kept telling the wife that traditionally the tree goes up Christmas eve but would she believe me, at least I managed to stall her for nearly 2 weeks.


----------

